# Smooth, flat, triangle rock



## noggin nocker (Jun 13, 2010)

is this just a smooth, flat triangle rock or some type of rock tool?  it looks too out of place to have been shaped like this naturally and it fits real well in my hand.  I was thinking it might be some type of hand celt.  any thoughts?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like a natural rock to me. North Georgia find? I use that type stone for hammerstones and abraders, in my knappin` tool kit.


----------



## noggin nocker (Jun 13, 2010)

Washington Co. near the Oconee River in a sandy area with no other rocks around.  It just seemed out of place.  But oh well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

noggin nocker said:


> Washington Co. near the Oconee River in a sandy area with no other rocks around.  It just seemed out of place.  But oh well.



My quess is that it is out of place. That particular type stone is found in the north Georgia mountains, especially in streambeds.


----------



## noggin nocker (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicodemus,
When I said that it fit well in my hand, this it what I meant.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes it does! Only thing, it doesn`t look like it shows any wear use on it.


----------



## noggin nocker (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for your advice.  I appreciate it very much!  I wasn't sure when I picked it up in the field so I figured I would get some advice.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 13, 2010)

You could make a nice noggin nocker out of it though


----------

